# Thursday Wingfoot ice check



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Will be at Wingfoot Thursday about 3:40 to check ice conditions. Is anyone available to meet me. Would perfer a veteren ice guy and a Floatation suit is a must. If you can make it just leave a response here or text at 330-801-0484. Wingfoot has been locked up since Sat or Sunday so hoping to return with a good report. Thanks, Lovin


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

lovin life said:


> Will be at Wingfoot Thursday about 3:40 to check ice conditions. Is anyone available to meet me. Would perfer a veteren ice guy and a Floatation suit is a must. If you can make it just leave a response here or text at 330-801-0484. Wingfoot has been locked up since Sat or Sunday so hoping to return with a good report. Thanks, Lovin


I can meet you out there but don't have a survival suit but I'll meet you there bud


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Okay great. Good idea to have someone on land. Need one or two guys with flotation suits and hand spikes.


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

lovin life said:


> Okay great. Good idea to have someone on land. Need one or two guys with flotation suits and hand spikes.


Hey lovin life I tried to call you my number is 330 990 4981 give me a call when you get a chance my name is Jay


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't get off work untill 4 and wouldn't make it there till 415 to 420 depending on traffic. I live 5 min from there. Have a sterns flotation coat spud and picks. But I go 260 lol.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

I will try to b there don't get off work that early but may b able to get out of there a little early


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

How was it


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh wait just kidding, it says Thursday lol


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Assume you're referring to the Waterloo Ramp? Could be guys all over the place thinking no one else showed up! I'm surprised Erieangler51 hasn't responded to this thread(Wft being his personal fishing hole!)


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Been plowing the past few days. Just catching up on some zzzzs. I was thinking of going to check today but don't want to solo.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

wingfoot as of 2:30pm January 13th. Shoreline isn't froze also open water out near island


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

bradley4 said:


> View attachment 200482
> View attachment 200483
> wingfoot as of 2:30pm January 13th. Shoreline isn't froze also open water out near island


Thanks for your post Bradley!!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

U must of just missed me bradley. I left around 230. I found the same except there is 3 open spots. Off the tire reef as mentioned already, off the point and around it on both sides, and also out by the island on the main lake. Checked over at the waterloo ramp and went out maybe halfway to the 1st Bouy and was 2.5". Didn't have anyone with so turned around,


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Okay ill be at the boat launch ramp by 3:40-3:45 to check the ice. Any company would be appreciated. This has been a public service announcement.


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

lovin life said:


> Okay ill be at the boat launch ramp by 3:40-3:45 to check the ice. Any company would be appreciated. This has been a public service announcement.


I'll see you there mark


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Prob going to be no different than yesterday. With more snow, winds, and warmer than previous nights temps.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

One more night of cold. Yea it'll have added some.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Long as we csn get through Friday with minimal damage from the rain, Mon and Tues will be low single digits and smooth sailing from there.


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

lovin life said:


> One more night of cold. Yea it'll have added some.


You still goin out tonight to check mark


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Wally15 said:


> You still goin out tonight to check mark


He better be!!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Went out around noon today VERY carefully from the old ramp by the Canteen and flagpole. Still lot of open water around the point with the poop plant and on around to the floating tire reef and a strip curving on around almost to the flagpole. Good chance someone will fall thru there next week heading straight out from the ramp since it will likely be covered and not easily noticeable as being a thin area.

Close in the ice was mixed white and clear, variable 3 ½ “ down to 2” with only a narrow strip between the open water and the shore open water to the left of the ramp heading out. From the ramp need to head left almost to about where that dock used to be in front of the pavilion before going further out. Further out the ice became more uniform with 3 ½ - 4” of clear ice. Drilled lots of check holes all the way out and walked very gingerly over that narrow strip though. With the warm-up best to wait till after some cold temps again next week.

Only caught about a half-dozen small crappie and gills but at least got some fish thru the ice.



.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks nixmkt!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

No ice on the lake. It's all open...


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Minnowhead, are you fron Canton area? I live in Hartville, we need to hook up sometime and do some ice-fishin. Ken


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm in Stark county. Canal Fulton to be exact...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

nixmkt said:


> Went out around noon today VERY carefully from the old ramp by the Canteen and flagpole. Still lot of open water around the point with the poop plant and on around to the floating tire reef and a strip curving on around almost to the flagpole. Good chance someone will fall thru there next week heading straight out from the ramp since it will likely be covered and not easily noticeable as being a thin area.
> 
> Close in the ice was mixed white and clear, variable 3 ½ “ down to 2” with only a narrow strip between the open water and the shore open water to the left of the ramp heading out. From the ramp need to head left almost to about where that dock used to be in front of the pavilion before going further out. Further out the ice became more uniform with 3 ½ - 4” of clear ice. Drilled lots of check holes all the way out and walked very gingerly over that narrow strip though. With the warm-up best to wait till after some cold temps again next week.
> 
> ...


Great report and glad you got to fish a little. This report will hopefully save someone from taking a really cold bath.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Kenlow1, MINNOWHEAD is a strange 1 don't take any invites if he invites you to Nimi. You should see the things he sends me in these group texts between a few of us Ogfers


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

fishingful said:


> No ice on the lake. It's all open...


You know better after today!


----------

